
IOT: Pornhub on a smart refrigerator - 0xmohit
https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/782724362034118656
======
0xmohit
Also [https://www.rt.com/viral/361440-iot-fridge-shows-
porn/](https://www.rt.com/viral/361440-iot-fridge-shows-porn/)

